# Spybot 2.4 stuck on Virtumonde.dll



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been using avast! and MBAM on my Win8.1 desktop. I decided to try running Spybot just for the hell of it. 

I tried to do system scans twice, and both time it got stuck on Virtumonde.dll. I was wondering if anyone else has any experience with this problem. (Google search does not find me anything within the last year.)

(I don't really have any reasons to think I am infected with anything, I just did an MBAM scan earlier today and an avast! bootscan last week)


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you get random advertisements pop up?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Panther063 said:


> Do you get random advertisements pop up?


Nope, I don't. I whitelisted Virtumonde.dll (but not the other Virtumonde stuff), and my report was clean (minus some random registry edits, which I fixed, but in retrospect after reading the log, seem to be false positives).


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Enable rootkit scan in Malwarebytes and give that a go, just to be safe.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Virtumode (aka Vundo) has not been an active infection in several years. I wonder if what you are seeing is Spybot listing it's definitions as it scans. It's been a long time since I ran Spybot, but I seem to recall it had a running list of what it was checking for in it's UI as it scanned.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I just did a custom scan for just rootkits and nothing was found.
I will not an avast! bootscan as well. Is there anything else I should do



tetonbob said:


> Virtumode (aka Vundo) has not been an active infection in several years. I wonder if what you are seeing is Spybot listing it's definitions as it scans. It's been a long time since I ran Spybot, but I seem to recall it had a running list of what it was checking for in it's UI as it scanned.


Yup, it is listing what it is scanning for as it is scanning.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, I'm glad to know it's still the same.

It's possible there's some conflict between Spybot's scanner and your other security programs causing it to hang, if in fact it does hang on that definition.

You may want to ask the folks at the Spybot forums to get user to user help with their software. If anyone here has an answer, I'm sure they will chime in, but some of our friends there have specific experience with Spybot 
Spybot

Certain newer versions of Spybot also have an antivirus component.


----------

